# Kenjutsu Fight 15: Kisame vs Zabuza



## RedChidori (Jul 23, 2014)

The title says it all .



VS




Location: Gai vs Kisame
State of Mind: Both bloodlusted
Starting Distance: 10 feet away, both charge at each other.
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: *PURELY KENJUTSU !!!* *EDIT: Chakra Absorption is restricted*
Additional Info: Zabuza has both his Edo and living feats minus the infinite chakra and healing. Both are in base.

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY!? FIGHT   !!!!!!! *-RedChidori*


----------



## Ghost (Jul 23, 2014)

Kisame is faster and stronger. Zabuza is no match for him.


----------



## krolk88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Remove all restrictions for zabuza and kisame still wins...even if zabuza can react/fight kisame samehada will suck his chakra up and he'll be shark food in 10 or less seconds.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 23, 2014)

Kisame slaughter Zabuza; He's just that superior


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 23, 2014)

Kisame murderstomps.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 23, 2014)

Kisame: TAIJUTSU 4,5/5 - STRENGTH 5/5 - SPEED 4/5

Zabuza: TAIJUTSU 4,5/5 - STRENGTH 4/5 - SPEED 4/5

Whoever says that Kisame stomps is a fool that clearly doesn't read the manga as the databook stats clearly show that they are almost equals with Kisame having just more physical strength.


*Spoiler*: __ 



LoL. Kisame stomps, there shouldn't be much difference in speeds but Kisame has far better reactions and has shown more taijutsu/kenjutsu skill. And far more endurance and strength, Zabuza is tough and strong but he doesn't compare to Kisame. Not to mention that Samehada clearly fucks absorbing chakra on contact with Zabuza that would probably be wounded first.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 23, 2014)

Stop with these kenjutsu fights man, they're rarely balanced and we don't really have enough knowledge on everyone's kenjutsu abilities to have any balanced matches.


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 23, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Stop with these kenjutsu fights man, they're rarely balanced and we don't really have enough knowledge on everyone's kenjutsu abilities to have any balanced matches.


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2014)

Zabuza is very strong and fast but Kisame is that multiplied by like a factor of three. He bashes his former colleague around like an abused stepchild.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 23, 2014)

Kisame wreck him with little difficulty. Kisame fight with bee should tell you how strong he is.


----------



## Undead (Jul 23, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kisame: TAIJUTSU 4,5/5 - STRENGTH 5/5 - SPEED 4/5
> 
> Zabuza: TAIJUTSU 4,5/5 - STRENGTH 4/5 - SPEED 4/5
> 
> ...


Stop relying on DB stats. Kishi has shown time and time again DB stats are worth jack shit and don't accurately reflect the character's feats.


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 23, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Stop relying on DB stats. Kishi has shown time and time again DB stats are worth jack shit and don't accurately reflect the character's feats.



Hmm if thats true, why are they made then ?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 23, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Stop relying on DB stats. Kishi has shown time and time again DB stats are worth jack shit and don't accurately reflect the character's feats.



DB stats are proven to be accurate more than the times they are not(which should be pretty rare).


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 23, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kisame: TAIJUTSU 4,5/5 - STRENGTH 5/5 - SPEED 4/5
> 
> Zabuza: TAIJUTSU 4,5/5 - STRENGTH 4/5 - SPEED 4/5
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting the Databook proves Zabuza is equal to Kisame?

Kisame has clearly shown he's superior in strength, speed and taijutsu 

His blade can move on it's own at V1 Killer Bee speeds, as can Kisame, and he guarded against V2 Bee's lariat with Samehada as a barricade. Might Gai could barely hold the power of his sword slashes off (this 30% Kisame) as they blew the water up around them with pure shockwave force, Kisame busted out of a Mokuton structured head and arm restraint after being hit with Afternoon Tiger and direct-shotted by Gai (twice- one in base [elbow] and one in gates [punch]) and KCM Naruto (punch) while his mind was being invaded. Kisame tanked a sword throw by Kisame and two kunai throws by Aoba with minor flesh wounds that did not phase him. 

Zabuza is no diff'd,


----------



## Rob (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank god we got pictures in the OP.

I had no idea who Kisame and Zabuza were


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 23, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Thank god we got pictures in the OP.
> 
> I had no idea who Kisame and Zabuza were



I second this. I got really confused and needed to look up the interwebs for answers, and the pictures really helped me a lot!!! Thanks so much OP! 

As for who wins the match, Zabuza can keep up with Kisame just fine, I have no idea why that's being disputed. However, Kisame has an infinitely greater sword, is way more durable, and can regenerate if needs be. He wins by a fairly large margin.​​


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 23, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I second this. I got really confused and needed to look up the interwebs for answers, and the pictures really helped me a lot!!! Thanks so much OP!
> 
> As for who wins the match, Zabuza can keep up with Kisame just fine, I have no idea why that's being disputed. However, Kisame has an infinitely greater sword, is way more durable, and can regenerate if needs be. He wins by a fairly large margin.​​



Wait, ya'll didn't know who Kisame and Zabuza were from memory? Wow, where have ya'll been since Part I lol?


----------



## Undead (Jul 23, 2014)

Umm... RedChidori. They're being sarcastic bruh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 23, 2014)

Kisame is basically Zabuza 2.0, he wins this


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 23, 2014)

dont listen to them bro, i like these threads lol

OT:
You should restrict chakra drain and it would be more balanced.

I thingk kisame would still 6/10 times because of his strength rather than skill.

Zabuza was clashing with sharingan precog kakashi whle swinging around this heavy ass sword and not getting tired while suigetsu got tired after a couple swings. But even so, kisame's showings against gai and killer bee puts him at a higher level


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 23, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> dont listen to them bro, i like these threads lol
> 
> OT:
> You should estrict chakra drain and it would be more balanced.
> ...



Thanks man! I'm glad you like my shit . Chakra Drain restricted then .


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 23, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Umm... RedChidori. They're being sarcastic bruh.



Oh, sorry I couldn't tell.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 23, 2014)

now that i think about it, zabuza does have a rather good chance, not getting totally overwhelmed against someone with sharingan pregcog with a heavier weapon is a pretty good feat, Kisame would have died against KB if it werent for samehada.

I think its pretty even now 50/50


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 23, 2014)

Shouten Kisame managed to trap 2 taijutsu masters, and even then was able to fight Gai in Taijutsu. Even if he had the advantage that his sword came back to him, because otherwise Gai would've outclassed him when he disarmed him... It's still a much better feat than anything Zabuza has provided.

He was pressured by genin Naruto and Sasuke with only one clone. Kisame, with his 30% of his chakra, and more depleted on three clones, was fighting Gai and forced him to go Six Gates.

Kisame stomps.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't tell someone to stop making threads shit head

Kisame winss but it won't be easy.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 23, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Shouten Kisame managed to trap 2 taijutsu masters, and even then was able to fight Gai in Taijutsu. Even if he had the advantage that his sword came back to him, because otherwise Gai would've outclassed him when he disarmed him... It's still a much better feat than anything Zabuza has provided.


Ninjutsu bro thats the only reason he caught neji lee and tenten,Zabuza is capable of clone feints and water prison also, given the circumstances zabuza would have caught them too if since they opted for physical attacks.  



LostSelf said:


> He was pressured by genin Naruto and Sasuke with only one clone. Kisame, with his 30% of his chakra, and more depleted on three clones, was fighting Gai and forced him to go Six Gates.



i wouldnt say he was pressured, more like playing around, zabuza could have killed them at anypoint if he wanted to. Zabuza's feat of tangling with someone who has sharingan precog and straight up murdering people in the mist is pretty good and its more of a even match up.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 23, 2014)

OG, stop denying basic manga feats. 

Kisame's speed performance against Base, V1 and V2 Killer Bee blows anything Zabuza has done out of the water.

Kisame's strength feats with a 30% clone shit on Zabuza's strength feats, the dude was blowing up water waves by swinging his sword and Gai pretty much said he had superhuman strength- and that's coming from Gai. He busted out of a large Mokuton constraint with pure strength after taking extraordinary damage from several foes and not healing.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 23, 2014)

OG, stop denying basic manga feats. 

Kisame's speed performance against Base, V1 and V2 Killer Bee blows anything Zabuza has done out of the water.

Kisame's strength feats with a 30% clone shit on Zabuza's strength feats, the dude was blowing up water waves by swinging his sword and Gai pretty much said he had superhuman strength- and that's coming from Gai. He busted out of a large Mokuton constraint with pure strength after taking extraordinary damage from several foes and not healing.


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 23, 2014)

Zabuza win *NO DIFF*

We all know Kisame wins against Zabuza 10/10 in a fight.

But this is strictly kenjutsu, so people need to give Zabuza so more credit. He was a beast with that sword...


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 23, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> OG, stop denying basic manga feats.
> 
> Kisame's speed performance against Base, V1 and V2 Killer Bee blows anything Zabuza has done out of the water.
> 
> Kisame's strength feats with a 30% clone shit on Zabuza's strength feats, the dude was blowing up water waves by swinging his sword and Gai pretty much said he had superhuman strength- and that's coming from Gai. He busted out of a large Mokuton constraint with pure strength after taking extraordinary damage from several foes and not healing.



im not denying anything wiz, i just was analyzing the situation of shouten kisame's catching of neji lee and tenten, it was purely a ninjutsu feat not a kenjutsu/speed feat. In a all out fight yes i agree that kisame would destroy zabuza  but in a sword fight with samehada's chakra drain disabled its more of a even match up despite kisame's strength.

In a sword fight with both of them swinging and dodging each others attack its a 50/50 on who would hurt who first. Zabuza was fast enough to go toe to toe with someone who had sharingan precog is a pretty good match up with someone who can react to someone as fast as bee (although he would have lost if it werent for samehada healing Bee's lariat)

But if they do clash swords in which zabuza has done on multiple occasions with kakashi, kisame would overwhelm him. But since Zabuza has intel on him (them both being from the same generation of 7SotM) i think zabuza would avoid that.

Personally they are about even just depends if zabuza can land a cut on kisame's limbs or if kismae shreds zabuza's body first.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 24, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> Ninjutsu bro thats the only reason he caught neji lee and tenten,Zabuza is capable of clone feints and water prison also, given the circumstances zabuza would have caught them too if since they opted for physical attacks.



Zabuza also used Ninjutsu against Kakashi and co. And Gai would've defeated him without much troubles.



> i wouldnt say he was pressured, more like playing around, zabuza could have killed them at anypoint if he wanted to. Zabuza's feat of tangling with someone who has sharingan precog and straight up murdering people in the mist is pretty good and its more of a even match up.



Zabuza was still losing. Not only against someone whose's Sharingan tired him to the point of exhaustion, but with the mist in play. EVen though Zabuza was not faring that bad against Kakashi, that version of the copy ninja is physically much weaker than Base Gai of part 2. I doubt that Kakashi is physically stronger than part 2 Lee and Neji, wich are deadly in taijutsu.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 24, 2014)

Kisame is fast enough to dodge/parry Zabuza and his strength in his blows he can give should be able to overwhelm Zabuza as well. With Samehada ability to absorb chakra, shred Zabuza to ribbons and what not, Kisame should simply overwhelm Zabuza eventually


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 24, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Kisame is fast enough to dodge/parry Zabuza and his strength in his blows he can give should be able to overwhelm Zabuza as well. With Samehada ability to absorb chakra, shred Zabuza to ribbons and what not, Kisame should simply overwhelm Zabuza eventually



I restricted chakra absorption Bonly .


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 24, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Zabuza also used Ninjutsu against Kakashi and co. And Gai would've defeated him without much troubles.


Yea he used ninjutsu, but when it came to a pure taijutsu clash he outdid kakashi despite his sharingan.




LostSelf said:


> Zabuza was still losing. Not only against someone whose's Sharingan tired him to the point of exhaustion, but with the mist in play. EVen though Zabuza was not faring that bad against Kakashi, that version of the copy ninja is physically much weaker than Base Gai of part 2. I doubt that Kakashi is physically stronger than part 2 Lee and Neji, wich are deadly in taijutsu.




Losing? like i said earlier Zabuza was playing around the whole time, he wasnt serious. After he caught kakashi in the water prison, Zabuza's clone could have murdered them the whole time it was knocking them around but he was just talking smack being arrogant. PIS bro.

Kakashi didnt show signs of exhaustion until after the fight, fact doesnt change that zabuza was going toe to toe in cqc skirmishes against sharingan precog thus proving that his speed is very good to negate that advantage. and the mist wasnt that thick, compare it to the mist he made after he got resurrected.  Im not doubting kisame's strength, i agree he would overwhelm zabuza if they clash swords. but zabuza's skill and sped with his own sword makes it an even competition.


----------



## Mercurial (Jul 24, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Are you suggesting the Databook proves Zabuza is equal to Kisame?
> 
> Kisame has clearly shown he's superior in strength, speed and taijutsu
> 
> ...



Pal, if you read what I wrote under the spoiler you'll understand that I was only joking. I completely agree on the rejecting databook stats that are inconsistent with the actual manga, for using actual manga feats.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 25, 2014)

Zabuza better not attempt to block Kisame's strikes 


OG Appachai said:


> I thingk kisame would still 6/10 times because of his strength rather than skill.
> 
> Zabuza was clashing with sharingan precog kakashi *whle swinging around this heavy ass sword and not getting tired* while suigetsu got tired after a couple swings. But even so, kisame's showings against gai and killer bee puts him at a higher level



Why would that matter? He's still swinging that same heavy sword in this match-up and not anything lighter...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 25, 2014)

> im not denying anything wiz, i just was analyzing the situation of shouten kisame's catching of neji lee and tenten, it was purely a ninjutsu feat not a kenjutsu/speed feat. In a all out fight yes i agree that kisame would destroy zabuza  but in a sword fight with samehada's chakra drain disabled its more of a even match up despite kisame's strength.


Indeed, you're right about that. 

I disagree, Kisame has shown he's a superior close quarter combatant with his enhanced durability, strength and speed caliber. 



> In a sword fight with both of them swinging and dodging each others attack its a 50/50 on who would hurt who first. Zabuza was fast enough to go toe to toe with someone who had sharingan precog is a pretty good match up with someone who can react to someone as fast as bee (although he would have lost if it werent for samehada healing Bee's lariat)


Zabuza won't be dodging his attacks- he doesn't have the feats to do such.

Kisame was countering Base, V1 and reacted to V2 Bee in close quarters with Kenjutsu. The Samehada blade itself dodged V1 Bee's linear attack- the fucking blade is faster than Zabuza. 

How can you possibly think he and Zabuza are "equal" in Kenjutsu?



> But if they do clash swords in which zabuza has done on multiple occasions with kakashi, kisame would overwhelm him. But since Zabuza has intel on him (them both being from the same generation of 7SotM) i think zabuza would avoid that.


How would he avoid it? He's slower than him, if Kisame gets a hand on him his body is literally being ripped apart. The dude can literally grab his blade and disarm him casually, he's at least 3x stronger than him with a body that is at least 10x more durable- he destroyed a three plank Mokuton retraint with added pillars for measure- after taking several shots from Gai and KCM Naruto- and Afternoon Tiger to the face- by simply flexing his muscles.

He can literally punch Zabuza's blade and send him 50m, breaking his arms. This is the power-level behind his left-handed sword slash [1]. He struck Base Gai directly after a single slash, this is the power behind his strikes  [2]. 

Base Gai > Zabuza in speed and CQC feats: there is no argument here, Kisame displayed his superiority over Base Gai in close quarters in a matter of seconds. 

Without water to cushion the force of either of those blows, Zabuza would be pasted onto the ground. 



> Personally they are about even just depends if zabuza can land a cut on kisame's limbs or if kismae shreds zabuza's body first.


No, they're not.

There's a reason why Kisame is in the Akatsuki and Zabuza was a forgotten rogue thug for hire. Kisame is one of the most well-rounded ninja in current manga, strong, durable, intelligent, fast, guided and moving suiton nukes, bodily, sword and Ninjutsu-based chakra absorption techniques, extreme regeneration capacity, sensor (Samehada), Genjutsu protection (Samehada) and a massive chakra pool.

In Kenjutsu- he wrecks 99.9% of the verse- outright steamrolls them casually in a matter of seconds the same way he shit on Base Gai.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 25, 2014)

Kisame wins the kenjutsu bout. He's physically stronger, faster, and has more endurance than Zabuza. That's all there is to it.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 25, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> Yea he used ninjutsu, but when it came to a pure taijutsu clash he outdid kakashi despite his sharingan.



The first time. The second time he was not faring that well. And that version of Kakashi is much weaker than Gai and Killer Bee.





> Losing? like i said earlier Zabuza was playing around the whole time, he wasnt serious. After he caught kakashi in the water prison, Zabuza's clone could have murdered them the whole time it was knocking them around but he was just talking smack being arrogant. PIS bro.



I am talking about the second time they fought.



> Kakashi didnt show signs of exhaustion until after the fight, fact doesnt change that zabuza was going toe to toe in cqc skirmishes against sharingan precog thus proving that his speed is very good to negate that advantage. and the mist wasnt that thick, compare it to the mist he made after he got resurrected.  Im not doubting kisame's strength, i agree he would overwhelm zabuza if they clash swords. but zabuza's skill and sped with his own sword makes it an even competition.



When he showed it it's not the main problem, this doesn't negate the fact that Sharingan puts a huge strain on part 1 Kakashi. Days before the fight, he blacked out after shorts usage of the Sharingan. Zabuza, with the mist, faced somebody that was feeling a notably strain. However, i do agree that Kakashi needed sharingan.

But this doesn't change the fact that clones of a clone of Kisame took on two physically superior opponents than Kakashi . Therefore this is a better feat than Zabuza's. 

And that's not counting his feats against Killer Bee, who outclassed Suigetsu, Juugo and a superior Sharingan user here at the same time.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Zabuza win *NO DIFF*
> 
> We all know Kisame wins against Zabuza 10/10 in a fight.
> 
> But this is strictly kenjutsu, so people need to give Zabuza so more credit. He was a beast with that sword...



Kisame was a member of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist just like Zabuza was, so their kenjutsu skills should be in the same general league. Even if Zabuza is a bit more skilled in terms of swordplay, Kisame is physically _far_ stronger and is *at least* as fast. Merely clashing weapons with Kisame will put pressure on Zabuza, due to the sheer difference in strength.

Not to mention, Kisame is an endurance monster with biju level chakra, so if it comes down to a battle of attrition, Kisame takes it hands down.

There's simply no way Zabuza can win.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay let me say this first, i guess i should have made it clear earlier lol.

I by no means am saying that zabuza absolutely wins. I trying to explain that its about even and wont be a complete stop by kisame. More 50/50 than anything



LostSelf said:


> The first time. The second time he was not faring that well.


He was fairing the same, he landed a hit on kakashi despite his sharingan.




LostSelf said:


> I am talking about the second time they fought.


Yea he was losing when it came to pure ninjutsu, but when it came to CQC they were even, with zabuza being a bit better.



LostSelf said:


> When he showed it it's not the main problem, this doesn't negate the fact that Sharingan puts a huge strain on part 1 Kakashi. Days before the fight, he blacked out after shorts usage of the Sharingan. Zabuza, with the mist, faced somebody that was feeling a notably strain. However, i do agree that Kakashi needed sharingan.


Long distance swimmers/runners(100meter) feel the strain from their respective sport the moment the starting whistle sounds, that doesnt mean they get slower as the race goes on, they either stay the same of get faster, same with boxing and other strenuous sports too (thats if said person is in peak physical condition),adrenaline is a thing ya know. Kakashi didnt show any kind of fatique during both fights and was at his same level of speed if not faster. And this is a repeating fact in ALL of kakashi's fights, so saying his sharingan strains kakashi doesnt really mean that he in fact gets slower. 



LostSelf said:


> But this doesn't change the fact that clones of a clone of Kisame took on two physically superior opponents than Kakashi . Therefore this is a better feat than Zabuza's.


a clone feint is a clone feint bro, read muh post to Wiz, Zabuza double clone feinted the clone feint master. But thats irelevent, Kisame's clones did nothing but stand there take a punch that they absorbed and performed water prison jutsu that only takes one handseal. That is not a cqc fighting feat. Its a ninjutsu speed feat and has nothing to do with the thread.



Shark said:


> Why would that matter? He's still swinging that same heavy sword in this match-up and not anything lighter...


Zabuza was keeping everything even the whole fight(CQC wise) with his heavy sword, a sword so heavy where it tires people out just from a couple swings and he did it against kakashi, a shinobi that can see his movements right before they happen. Im saying that zabuza kept his same level of speed without tiring in the lest bit. This proves that Zabuza is very fast and skilled despite what people are saying. Dude basically negated sharingan precog with speed and skill only. This is something only other highly skilled CQC specialist and speed demons ave done (Gai, Killer Bee, Minato, Ei, Hidan)<--- I am by no means saying that hes as fast as the people that i just named, just that hes somewhere in their realm, even if it is on the very lower spectrum of said realm.
. 



DaVizWiz said:


> Kisame has shown he's a superior close quarter combatant with his enhanced durability, strength and speed caliber.
> 
> Zabuza won't be dodging his attacks- he doesn't have the feats to do such.
> 
> ...



I dont know to respond to your whole post without dissecting it and turning this into a long winded debate. So im just gonna cover the main point of our discussion.

In Speed/Reflexes, They both have a 4 in the databook, so in terms of speed I do believe they are about even with Kisame being  a bit faster.

Now lets look at kisame speed/reflex wise first.

Kisame was fast and skilled enough to actually inflict damage on the CQC specialist asuma [1] Kisame also dodged a hien strike too [2], this is the same asuma that is fast enough to tango with hidan who is very skilled and fast also [3] [4] [5] [6] [7]. So fast that his speed is good enough to clash with sharingan kakashi and not get owned [8][9]  (see the connection?). Next we have kisame reacting to a Gai blitz [10]  which is very impressive i agree but this is the same base Gai that is equal to kakashi(without kamui).  This means Kakashi can keep up with base gai which in turn shows that zabuza can keep up with that level of speed also with gai being alot faster obviously. Next we have kisame reacting to a raiton infused pencil from dam near point blank [11] which again is very impressive. After that Kisame parried killerbee's attack while simultaneously knocking away that other guys axe [12] although Killer Bee did have to come from quite a ways away and kisame did have ample enough time to react. After, kisame reacted and won a skirmish against V1 Bee [13]. Killer Bee is fast and skilled enough to defy the sharingan( MS Sasuke) also, and kisame fought an even faster version of that Bee.

Lets touch on zabuza next, He was fast enough to perform a double Bunshin feint on the bunshin feint master himself [14](read the rest of the pages for the whole sequence). Ignore the ninjutsu aspect of this real quick, Take note that zabuza did the seals for the mizubunshin all while kakashi's sharingan was activated, this is such an outrageously good feat proving that zabuza is no slouch when it comes to reaction time and handspeed. Next we have Zabuza engage in serveral CQC/Taijustu skirmishes against kakashi (sharingan actually looking at him) and actually gain the upper hand in some of them [15][16][17].
[18 to 19] [20], Forgot this clash too Kakashi (sharingan precog) only overcame zabuza once in cqc and that was in ther final clash [21] And one could argue that zabuza only lost  that last skirmish because he was being controlled by Edo Tensei, but im not one of those people. These Feats themselves are being severely underrated. Please understand that this man is physically fighting someone who can literally see their move before it happens with that person being a speedster also.


This proves that Zabuza's speed and skill when in comparison to Kisame's is about even, with kisame being a bit faster because he fought a faster version of Killer Bee that destroyed Sasuke.  I wanna reiterate again, zabuza can negate sharingan precog, same as Killer Bee and in comparision, Kisame also. Once again, im not saying that zabuza is as fast as Killer Bee, just that hes somewhere where near that level, that level being high enough to defy the sharingan that can see movements before they happen. The only thing Kisame trumps him massively in is strength and stamina But everything else kenjutsu wise are almost even.

And before you say it. The only difference between part 1 kakashi and part 2 kakashi (CQC wise) is slightly faster speed and slightly better taijutsu and a boost in stamina. And despite this, when zabuza was brought back, he still had no issue engaging kakashi up close.

Now, i hope with all those panels of evidence it proves to you that they arent that far apart in speed and skill, and that kisame only slightly edges him out only because of his inhuman strength and uncanny ability to soak damage.  So yea kisame does wins, but more like 6/10 rather than 10/10 times




DaVizWiz said:


> In Kenjutsu- he wrecks 99.9% of the verse- outright steamrolls them casually in a matter of seconds the same way he shit on Base Gai.


Actually he only shat on gai when it came to physical strength and because Gai wasnt expecting that level of strentgh too. I just wanted to throw that out there. Go ahead and ignore this part of my post plz lol


----------



## Amol (Jul 26, 2014)

I actually didn't see Kusame using Samehada like a sword. Dunno I will prefer Zabuza in pure swordsmanship.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 26, 2014)

Amol said:


> I actually didn't see Kusame using Samehada like a sword. Dunno I will prefer Zabuza in pure swordsmanship.



Kisame has threatened to slice off the limbs of Naruto, Rōshi (or was that filler?), Kirābī, and some others. Samehada certainly isn't your traditional blade by any means but it can still perform the functions of one, no problem.

Chakra shaving is banned here so Kisame will slice n' dice instead.


----------

